# TS4K Remote Unresponsive



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

Since day one my TS4K remote control has had the daily issue of just becoming unresponsive for No reason, even while using it! It begins with No keys doing anything, this can last from seconds to more than a minute!

It then flashes amber 5 times, a few rapid flashes then the last button pressed is then executed. It may happen Again in a couple of minutes or not for hours.

I have searched the internet and TiVos website including this forum.

There HAS to be at least One other user having this same issue.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Nope, but have you actually contacted tivo? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave.H (Aug 21, 2021)

Sure did, I got the generic response and a link to the remote control faq. Absolutely no help, I responded and even tried contacting TiVo again but pretty much have given up. Looking like the TS4K is now a very very low priority for TiVo as it seems all but dead.

I've reset the remote, gone to the remote menu, clicked "battery" ten times to reach update firmware menu and tried that. It seems hit n miss when it acts up.


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 8, 2004)

Mine is doing exactly the same thing.. I will say it didn't used to do it, and the time it started doing it LOOSELY correlated with when I took the TS4K and put it directly into the back of the TV instead of onto an HDMI cable running down to the AV cabinet below, but I dont think that has anything to do with it since the light on the remote doesn't flash when it doesn't work.. I would assume if it's a BT connectivity problem, the light would light as it tries to connect, but then it just couldn't send the command, and that's not what seems to happen. Any success in solving this? I actually came to the forum to see if I could find recommendations on 3rd party remotes because of this..


----------

